# It's starting to feel real.



## VIChris (8 Apr 2009)

At the end of Feb., I attended a Soldier for a Day event here in Victoria. A couple weeks after that I popped into the 11th SVC Bn. to meet with their recruiter and check the place out. Last wednesday I completed my application package, with the intention of joining the reserves (specifically the 11th) as a VEH TECH. Yesterday Back Check started calling my references and employers. 

I must say, I'm pretty stoked about all this. I was worried I'd fall into the category of a long application process, but so far so good.  :nod:


----------



## VIChris (21 May 2009)

Got all excited for nothing...  

I'm still waiting for any contact from the CF. I'm in somewhat regular e-mail contact with my recruiter, but he's not in charge unfortunately. Anyone else sitting on their thumbs right now waiting for contact from the CF?


----------



## aesop081 (21 May 2009)

VIChris said:
			
		

> Got all excited for nothing...



Hang in there, sometimes the big green machine just gets itself bogged down for a bit.

Good luck.


----------



## Lil_T (21 May 2009)

VIChris said:
			
		

> Got all excited for nothing...
> 
> I'm still waiting for any contact from the CF. I'm in somewhat regular e-mail contact with my recruiter, but he's not in charge unfortunately. *Anyone else sitting on their thumbs right now waiting for contact from the CF?*



ooh ooh pick me.   :  Frustration level is mounting for me and the husband since he has to go on his 6A's ASAP and no word yet.


----------



## VIChris (24 May 2009)

CDN Aviator said:
			
		

> Hang in there, sometimes the big green machine just gets itself bogged down for a bit.
> 
> Good luck.



Cheers mate. I figure I'll just have to go through a bit of a transition from private industry to government work. I'm used to a significantly quicker pace at work for hiring and procurement etc., but when there are only 8 people at your job, it's easy to make stuff happen quickly.


----------



## VIChris (17 Jun 2009)

CFAT and interview in one week!


----------



## Lil_T (17 Jun 2009)

Good luck


----------



## VIChris (25 Jun 2009)

That was all pretty straight forward. The CFAT was like a mini SAT test really. The spacial awareness stuff was a little harder than I expected though. Mostly because the time limit was pretty aggressive on it. I was a little bummed with my mark on that one considering I'm a fabricator by trade, and 3D thoughts are my business. Oh well, medical and physical are next, and assuming that goes well, I'll be in for fall BMQ.


----------



## Doom (25 Jun 2009)

:warstory: good deal my friend! keep us posted


----------



## VIChris (25 Jun 2009)

One thing that I heard from the Captain who did my interview, and I failed to follow up on at the time, was that sometimes the weekend BMQ is held here in Victoria, and sometimes in Chilliwack, depending on where the numbers lie. Has anyone had any experience with how that works in regards to Chiliwack training, but being from the island? I'm envisioning having to leave work early to make a ferry on fridays, and getting back late sundays and being a zombie monday morning.


----------



## Doom (26 Jun 2009)

VIChris said:
			
		

> One thing that I heard from the Captain who did my interview, and I failed to follow up on at the time, was that sometimes the weekend BMQ is held here in Victoria, and sometimes in Chilliwack, depending on where the numbers lie. Has anyone had any experience with how that works in regards to Chiliwack training, but being from the island? I'm envisioning having to leave work early to make a ferry on fridays, and getting back late sundays and being a zombie monday morning.



That sounds really sticky, wish you the best of luck on that one. I think about that sometimes myself, mississauga to hamilton with no car.


----------



## mariomike (26 Jun 2009)

Cluett said:
			
		

> I think about that sometimes myself, mississauga to hamilton with no car.



If you don't mind me asking, why the commute? There is a CFRC in both cities.


----------



## Doom (26 Jun 2009)

thing was I was living in Mississauga two years ago, when I started my app as a reservist. it was re opened in april, but the thing was... I moved at the end of may. I had a medical appointment in the CFRC MISSISSAUGA for like 2 months, wasn't worth killing that medical and going to transfer (take an additional two weeks) hamilton. And besides I work at Square One right now... I really can't tell you how spread thin the medical unit is for CFRC Toronto, and was told Hamilton probably is and will be the same thing, so axing one date to wait another two months or so wasn't an option for me. I know doesn't sound like much sense... But there is logic. I promise!


----------



## mariomike (26 Jun 2009)

Cluett said:
			
		

> But there is logic. I promise!



I knew there was a logical reason. It wasn't my business to ask. I was just curious about the "tale of two cities". At any rate, congratulations on being accepted into the CF. I think it is the best career in the world. Not the easiest, or safest. You'll face more challenges than we do here on civvy street. But, it has its own rewards for those who are dertemined to do their best. That's not from personal experience, just my observation and opinion.  If you don't mind a word of advice, don't forget to call/write your parents!


----------



## Doom (26 Jun 2009)

hah, alright sounds good...

What if i don't write the rents.  I think i'm worried about the girlfriend more so than the parents.


----------



## Lil_T (26 Jun 2009)

Your mom's going to miss you  - call/ write them both.  Just don't go VR-ing from BMQ because of the girlfriend.   ;D


----------



## Doom (26 Jun 2009)

Do people really VR for their girlfriend... The way I look at it, almost been dating for a year, she knows i want this. if she goes and gets another guy. Oh well, my career is more important than my love life for now. And besides there are tons of other woman in this world. That's the way I look at it. I wouldn't VR even if someone got hit by a car, i'd email them or call them depending which way is best... saying "Well you should have looked both ways."

or even, "Boo hoo cry me a river, I'm busy. Bye."

Now that would be something, Family though they wouldn't want to see me upset so they'd tell me to stay. PROBABLY.


----------



## Lil_T (26 Jun 2009)

People VR for all sorts of reasons.. though I have heard of people VRing for "personal issues" ie/ girlfriend threatening to leave them, or they miss their kids so much they throw away a career midway through.. (friend of mine's husband - he's not the most stick to it of guys)

I think you've got a pretty healthy attitude about it though.  Let the headgames begin


----------



## bradlupa (26 Jun 2009)

VRing??? i'm stupid right now and cant think what it means


----------



## mariomike (26 Jun 2009)

Virtual Reality

Just kidding. It means Voluntary Release.


----------



## bradlupa (26 Jun 2009)

Right.. makes sense now.

How would you VR if you have signed a contract for 3-5 years??

I wish I was in Virtual Reality right now..


----------



## mariomike (26 Jun 2009)

I don't think you will have a problem, Brad. Firefighters know how to operate as a team and swiftly execute the orders they are given by their officers.


----------



## bradlupa (26 Jun 2009)

That is so true. By gosh will surround and drown until the foundation floats.


----------



## VIChris (26 Jun 2009)

I must be as dry as old bread. This thread got no love until it was jacked to talk about VRs and GFs. Go figure.


----------



## VIChris (4 Jul 2009)

Fitness testing done. No problems with any of it. The step test was an odd one though. Situps and pushups were average I guess, with 39 and 35 respectively. The grip test surprised me, I had a combined score of 121kgs. I've never done a grip test before and had no idea where I would score. I guess all those years of rowing and grappling have paid off.


----------



## derael (4 Jul 2009)

VIChris said:
			
		

> The step test was an odd one though.



Ah yes, the most non-motivating, and monotonous test ever.  :boring:


----------



## VIChris (6 Jul 2009)

I've never felt closer to falling asleep on my feet than I did during the step test... Ugh...


Passed the medical today. Nice to know I'm still in fair shape, I haven't had a check up for years. Now I guess I wait for the CFRC to review the file, then send it back to my home unit. It's nice to see some progress.


----------



## Kmess (7 Jul 2009)

Damn. I have to do the step test  Anyways, I hope your file comes back fast and positive. Good Luck


----------



## VIChris (14 Aug 2009)

Looks like my file cleared the piles back east, and is now en route to my home unit. Next step is my offer I guess.  ;D


----------



## VIChris (9 Sep 2009)

So close I can taste it now. Popped in to see my recruiter today, and he just happened to have my file on his desk. I signed off on a whole stack of papers, and may be sworn in as early as next Wednesday. 

I really got a dose of 'this is real' today while signing the final documentation. Then we started talking about arranging for ID, and kit and so on and so on. I've not been this excited about starting a new adventure since I had my first white belt tied on 8 years ago, my wedding last year notwithstanding.


----------



## VIChris (7 Oct 2009)

Swearing in tonight! ;D


----------



## VIChris (8 Oct 2009)

I'm in! Great bunch of people at the 11th. I was able to parade with the group tonight, which was great, as we took a look back at the unit's history through the museum located in the same building (Ashton Armoury). I was able to meet a bunch of the Veh Techs, and join the group at the mess afterwards. The whole experience has me pumped for my training and regular parade nights and exercises.


----------



## JBoyd (8 Oct 2009)

Congrats


----------



## VIChris (9 Oct 2009)

^^ Cheers!

All booked now for kit issue and ID for the week after next - I'm off to Lost Wages, Nevada this week. Soon I'll even look the part. Turns out my wife is from the same village of about 900 people, 6 hours away from here, as one of my fellow Veh Techs. Sometimes I think Vancouver Island is the biggest little island around.


----------



## Nauticus (9 Oct 2009)

Congrats, and good job. Now the fun begins


----------



## VIChris (29 Nov 2009)

Indeed it does. We had a live fire exercise last weekend, my first taste of what our weekends will look like.  I was on the kitchen truck all day Saturday, which I used as an opportunity to meet as many people in our unit, as well as the other local groups with us at the range as possible. It was a valuable experience, and as my father in law told me very clearly, it's always a good idea to be on good terms with those who prep your food, so I did my best to keep up with and help out the chef that day. Sunday I got to spend time on the range and see more of how the actual exercise was run. Again, great experience, and I'm hoping some of what I saw has taken root and will help me with BMQ coming up in January.


----------



## VIChris (10 Jan 2010)

My BMQ spot is confirmed. Starting 22 Jan, I'll be spending my weekends at CFB Esquimalt, Work Point Barracks. I'm definitely excited about the opportunity, but am a little leary of balancing my work with my training and home life. I'm told one of the hardest things to do is turn on the swear filter at 1700 on Sundays.


----------



## VIChris (1 Feb 2010)

Finished weekend two. What a riot this is! Good challenge throughout the weekends, but the hardest part so far is balancing schedules between work and training and a pregnant wife. I'm going down to 4 days a week starting next week to hopefully prevent burnout. I wish I could have given up the time to go for the full time BMQ serial. By Sunday we're all getting into the swing of things, and then it's time to pack up and GTFO. 

We've got a good bunch of instructors from the C Scotts, 5 Field Arty and 11 Field Amb, and the Work Point Barracks are a great place to be. The chow there is fantastic. I'm sure we're pretty spoiled compared to how things were back in the day, and I've got nothing to complain about.

C7s next week!


----------



## Antoine (1 Feb 2010)

Do you know if is there any weekend BMOQ ?


----------



## VIChris (2 Feb 2010)

Antoine said:
			
		

> Do you know if is there any weekend BMOQ ?



I don't think there is a separate BMOQ for reserve officers. We have two 2nd Lts and an OCdt on our course. From there I don't know where the officer specific training goes.


----------



## Antoine (2 Feb 2010)

Are the 2nd Lts and OCdt in the same platoon as you ?

If they give me the choice, I might go for the weekend BMOQ.

That is a real introduction to a reservist life style: Family and Work in the week and Training in weekend !

Regards,


----------



## mariomike (2 Feb 2010)

Antoine said:
			
		

> That is a real introduction to a reservist life style: Family and Work in the week and Training in weekend !



I wish once a year Reservists could wear their uniforms for the day on their civilian jobs so we could thank them for their service, and tell them how proud we are of them.  
In this country, unless you live near a port or base, you don't get to see the uniforms very often.


----------



## VIChris (2 Feb 2010)

Antoine said:
			
		

> Are the 2nd Lts and OCdt in the same platoon as you ?
> 
> If they give me the choice, I might go for the weekend BMOQ.
> 
> ...



Our course only has one platoon, and the 2Lts and the OCdts are mixed right in with the rest of us. They share rooms with the Pte. Recruits too. Good bunch of guys, and I think it's beneficial for them to see how things go for us, and I like the fact that I know what they have gone through for training too. 

Definitely a good introduction to reserve life. I was completely comfy with the Wednesdays and one weekend a month schedule, but this is a bit of a stretch. Thankfully my wife isn't due until after my BMQ is done.




			
				mariomike said:
			
		

> I wish once a year Reservists could wear their uniforms for the day on their civilian jobs so we could thank them for their service, and tell them how proud we are of them.
> In this country, unless you live near a port or base, you don't get to see the uniforms very often.



That's an interesting thought, mariomike. Hell, even being in a town with a base, I find myself getting odd looks the few times I stop for gas/ coffee etc. on the way to or from the armoury/ barracks. It seems like Remembrance day and Victoria day are the only times people are comfortable seeing uniforms in public around here. That's my VERY limited experience though, and maybe I'm just sensitive to it as it's a new experience for me.


----------



## brandon_ (2 Feb 2010)

I know what you mean, I broke my ankle (i'vegot 6screws now)december 8th, and I went through lots of Physio,  now my course is in 2 weeks and I'm Brought in all of my Docter notes, 1 from surgeon, 1 from physio therapist, 1 from my family docter last thursday, now i'm waiting for ottawa to give me the ok. I hope to god they do.


----------



## Antoine (3 Feb 2010)

Thank you for the answers and best of luck on your BMQ.

Cheers,


----------



## brandon_ (3 Feb 2010)

THEY CALLED!!!!!! I'M SET TOOO GOO, my reserve BMQ begins next friday        i'm growing up so fast :'(     ahahaha


----------



## VIChris (4 Feb 2010)

Right on dude!


----------



## VIChris (15 Feb 2010)

We passed our first big inspection from the Course Warrant, and all but a couple of us got through the drill test this weekend. I know this coursed is condensed vs. the reg force course, but I'm still amazed at the level of progress I've seen in the people around me over the course of 4 busy weekends. I've been both a section senior, and a course senior now, and the help I got from those in my room, and from the section seniors while in a leadership role was outstanding. It's not something I would expect in most of the civy jobs I've held, where the undermining of leaders for personal gain is the norm. I'm diggin' this army stuff!
 :nod:


----------



## Antoine (16 Feb 2010)

Good news, keep the good work !


----------



## VIChris (8 Mar 2010)

Weekend six came and went. We did some firefighting work at CFB Esquimalt yesterday, and had our C7 Weapons Test today. Most of us got past that one too. I thought I had bobbled on one of my IAs, but I guess I was over thinking my performance. Full pass and moving on. My section is really working hard together, and most of the shitpumps have been weeded out or corrected.


----------



## VIChris (11 Apr 2010)

Pushing on, course is almost over now. We had our CBRN weekend come and go two weeks back. Pretty straight forward stuff, but I was rear ended on the highway friday morning before course, so shaking my head around in the gas hut with helmet and respirator sucked pretty bad. Almost worse than the tear gas itself.

This weekend we were at the range. Great times had by all. Saturday was a long day, as we stayed for a brief night shoot after our PWT 1s. Today we shot the PWT 2 qual. I qualified as a marksman with a 65 score, but there was some tough competition in our group. One of my section mates scored a near perfect 69/70. 

Two weekends left now, and the course has become really tight. I'm now looking forward to the BMQ-L course coming up in June. Should be a gooder too.


----------



## Snakedoc (12 Apr 2010)

VIChris said:
			
		

> I don't think there is a separate BMOQ for reserve officers. We have two 2nd Lts and an OCdt on our course. From there I don't know where the officer specific training goes.



VI Chris, I'm curious, I've never heard of a BMOQ weekend course for officers.  Not sure if you know but what are the officers on your course doing attending the BMQ course?  Are they attending it as a form of prep for their BMOQ course in the summer?  Also I would've imagined that the 2Lt's on your course should have finished BMOQ already at a minimum so I'm curious about what their role is on your course?

Best of luck finishing BMQ!  Cheers.


----------



## CEEBEE501 (13 Apr 2010)

Silly question but do you have a Pte. Haywood or Ocdt. smyth on your course


----------



## VIChris (14 Apr 2010)

Snakedoc said:
			
		

> VI Chris, I'm curious, I've never heard of a BMOQ weekend course for officers.  Not sure if you know but what are the officers on your course doing attending the BMQ course?  Are they attending it as a form of prep for their BMOQ course in the summer?  Also I would've imagined that the 2Lt's on your course should have finished BMOQ already at a minimum so I'm curious about what their role is on your course?
> 
> Best of luck finishing BMQ!  Cheers.



Honestly, I'm unsure about the training of the Ocdts. and and 2Lts. in the Reserves. We are down to one of each on course now. The 2Lt is on a DEO program apparently, but again, I don't know all the details 100%, so I'll say nothing so as not to mislead you. I believe I heard them talking about doing a CAP course after this one, that's officer training, no? Again, I'm new enough to still have the bubble wrap on, so my info here is weak at best.



			
				CEEBEE501 said:
			
		

> Silly question but do you have a Pte. Haywood or Ocdt. smyth on your course



Good question. To answer, yes, and yes. Both good men! You're in their unit, yeah?


----------



## VIChris (26 Apr 2010)

After a short grad parade yesterday, my BMQ is now complete. I was fortunate enough to finish as Top Candidate, too. I feel doubly honoured by this, as we had a lot of very determined, high quality folks on course. 

I'm now awaiting to receive confirmation on my BMQ-L course in June.


----------



## PMedMoe (26 Apr 2010)

Congrats!


----------



## mariomike (26 Apr 2010)

Way to go, Chris!


----------



## Antoine (27 Apr 2010)

well done !


----------



## VIChris (13 May 2010)

Thanks all! I'm still a little buzzed by the whole experience. I miss the gang on weekends already. Though last weekend a bunch of folks from my section came with me for some paintball/ BBQ/ catch up time, and it was great. We absolutely RAN that field with small unit tactics. Was great.

Tonight our unit stood down for the summer. Got my crossed rifles tonight to go with my DEUs, which I won't see until Oct. I guess. Very nice way to end our unit training year. 

I'm told BMQ L is a go for June, but still nothing in writing.


----------

